# Amazon Kindle Voyage 2nd Generation



## muggle (Feb 25, 2009)

I was hoping that the 1st generation would have incorporated "physical squeeze buttons" on the side of the Kindle rather than haptic buttons on the face.  Other than this, the 1st generation is perfect in my opinion.  Are there any updates that the Voyage 2nd generation will be announced soon?


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

It is anyone's guess. I would not expect any more than incremental improvement, probably nothing in the way of external changes (or changes to button design). The Paperwhite for example has kept the same form factor for its 3 generations, covers fit any of them, etc. 

The rumors mostly deal with internal changes, a new CPU and display controller, which would give better performance without compromising on energy consumption. It's not entirely clear if that's going to matter much to anybody.

I'm sure there are people who like the haptic buttons and would not like squeeze buttons on the side. This is the problem with buttons: they have fixed properties and everyone has different hands, and so any design is going to be a compromise in some sense, and 'perfect' for only some.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's been no word of a 2nd gen Voyage, though I wouldn't be at all surprised if something is in development. I would not expect much difference except in processor speed etc., improved type rendering (as the 3rd Gen PW has). Stuff a lot of people may not even notice.

I don't see them changing the buttons, frankly, but I don't _know_ anything. 

People have asked for a single dedicated 'home' button on the front -- just to make it a quicker thing.

People have asked for sound -- I can see them having a new, even higher end, model that incorporates sound some how. That's not something I'd personally be interested in, however. . . .


----------

